# Fifa 15: EA presenta le nuove esultanze. Video



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2014)

Cresce l'attesa per l'uscita del nuovo *FIFA 15 *e nel frattempo la EA sul proprio *canale ufficiale di Youtube *ha presentato il tutorial delle *nuove esultanze*. 

Presenti tra le altre il* bacio al polso di Suarez*, la tipica esultanza di *Cristiano Ronaldo*, il vecchietto di Eto'o, il calcio alla bandierina, il coltello fra i denti di *Borini* e tante altre.

video al secondo post


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2014)




----------

